# Pros/cons Hipshot vs TOM Bridges



## lowendpurveyor (Apr 29, 2014)

Just wondering what your thoughts are regarding Hipshot and TOM bridges. I'm intending to purchase a guitar and this is one of the differences between the guitars I'm intending to buy. What are the advantages and disadvantages of each mechanically/adjustment wise and most important tonally/sound wise? Thanks.


----------



## cardinal (Apr 29, 2014)

Big difference is that the action/height of the strings on the Hipshot is individually adjustable. The height of the TOM can only be changed easily at the ends of the bridge. Fine tuning requires filing the saddles. 

But I like a lot of things about a TOM with a stop tail piece. For one, you can top wrap the strings (or just some of the strings) to get a slinkier feel. You also can just pop off the tailpiece with all the strings still attached to access the frets, board, pickups, etc. I'm less enamored with TOMs that run the strings through the body rather than using a stop tail. If they're going to run the strings through the body, I'd probably rather have the adjustability that the Hipshot offers (which also runs the strings through the body).

And some folks think that TOMs are uncomfortable for the picking hand, but I've never noticed any bridge being uncomfortable...


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Apr 29, 2014)

TOM bridges aren't necessarily _un_comfortable to me, just not as comfortable as a fixed bridge or Floyd on my right hand  to each his own. 

I think the benefits of a Hipshot or other fixed bridge far outweigh the simplicity of a TOM. Individual string height adjustment, which means you can match any fretboard radius, plus more mass of the bridge resonating through the body.


----------



## kshands (Apr 30, 2014)

Like they're saying. I have guitars with the TOM, and only one with a Hipshot style bridge. The simplicity of the TOM is huge. Two screws control the height, but you can also fine tune intonation. The 6-saddle style hipshot is a bit more fine-tuner friendly. Individual string height and intonation. Neither have their faults. They're their kind of hardware. It's pretty much what ^^^^ said. Toneally? To each it's own. Theoretically, they're the same. String through the body, and the pivot point being over the saddles. That's depending on if you have a stop tail or just the TOM. To me, a tone chaser, there isn't really any difference. Now somebody may come through here and prove me wrong with a frequency chart.. Hehe


----------



## Defi (Apr 30, 2014)

I have spent lots of time adjusting to playing guitars with both styles and for me I can always play faster on non TOM bridges as they tend to sit fairly high off the body which for me is a disadvantage. Not enough to stop me from owning a guitar with a TOM, but if I had only one guitar it would have not be so.

Note: I have never played a guitar with a recessed TOM however. I do realize this is not a direct consequence of the bridge type but rather the kind of construction that typically accompanies said bridges.


----------



## atticus1088 (Apr 30, 2014)

I highly recommend if you consider to go the TOM route, go with one that is recessed. 
I can't stand the neck angle that non-recessed TOMs give, although I'm sure there's others that prefer that feel.

The recessed TOM on my Carvin DC600 is just as comfortable as my Ibanez bridges (Edge Lo Pro, Gibraltar Plus). 
No weird neck angle at all. I also love the simplicity of it.


----------



## lewstherin006 (May 2, 2014)

I love my hipshot on my DC800. Has a low profile and you cant adjust the strings individually.


----------



## Zinter (May 2, 2014)

I got my first hipshot on a 2014 schecter... Its the comfort that makes it so nice. I'd love it if I could put one on my gibson les pauls...


----------



## Explorer (May 2, 2014)

If you're looking at tuning the lowest string beyond C2 (yup, just two whole steps down from the normal E2), you can't go much lower and get correct intonation with a TOM. 

And, if you're going ultra-low, you can get an even shorter saddle directly from Hipshot to enable correct intonation.

I use the shorter saddle on my low E1 and A1. 

If not going low, or if correct intonation doesn't matter, I can see the appeal of the TOM.


----------



## Der JD (May 6, 2014)

With a lot of guitars, I find it's difficult to raise or lower a TOM unless the strings are slacked. Can be a real pain when you're trying to do fine adjustments. That and the lack of individual saddle adjustments is my main complaint. Never been a big issue for me with guitars that have really stable necks and a fairly flat radius...definite headache if not.


----------

